# First planted tank. Wondering if you guys got any suggestions.



## bbqbetta (Aug 19, 2012)

My first planted tank. Using substrate is flora designed to keep ph at around 6.5 to 7. I have glosso and hairgrass infront. 
I dose co2 by excel (1 line everyday before lights on) they stay on for about 8 to 10 hours depending on wether I can switch it off or not. Also I dose a line of flourish liquid fertilizer so far no algae.
I use 13w fluval light on this 2 gallon spec. 

Do you guys think I need additional co2? I'm worried that ph will fluctuate too much if I add more co2. Tanks been up since dec 13. Also, would mexican dwarft lobsters do okay with these plants or will they mow down plants? Suggestions n tips welcome. Thanks


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank looks good for a first-timer. I would definitely get a small cheap timer and put your tank on a 7-8 hour photoperiod (hardware stores will cary them). I would also add some more fast growing plants (like Hygrophila polysperma, Rotala rotundifolia, or something similar). Your may experience an algae bloom if you don't cut down the photoperiod and add some quick growing plants soon.

JMHO !

Stuart


----------

